# ROG Extreme



## GhostDog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU: 3930k @ 5GHz 
Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme 
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 16GB 2400mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified SLI
SSD: 2 Vertex 4 256GB Rid 0
HDD: WD Caviar Black 2T
PSU: EVGA G2 1300w
PSU: Corsair AX 860
Case: Corsair 900D

Water cooling 
Loop 1
CPU Block: EK-Supremacy Clean Nickel + Plexi
RAM Block: 2 EK-RAM Monarch X4 CSQ
Mobo Block : EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel CSQ
Rad : Alphacool Monsta 480
Pump: Alphacool VPP655 Single Edition
Pump Top : Bitspower D5 Mod Pump Top V2 
Res : Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 250

Loop 2 

GPU blocks : 2 EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel
Rad : Alphacool UT60 360mm
Rad : Alphacool UT60 240mm
Pump :Alphacool VPP655 Single Edition
Pump Top : Bitspower D5 Mod Pump Top V2 
Res : Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 250


----------



## drNesh (Feb 4, 2014)

How much?


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Feb 4, 2014)

Why two PSU?


----------



## GhostDog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

The Terrible Puddle said:


> Why two PSU?



because i do a lot of benchmarks and i run the GPUS and CPU to the max
and this 780 TI Classified need a lot of power when running 1.5V +


----------



## GhostDog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

MWH said:


> this is one of the best looking 900D i have seen
> very nice clean and well planned out
> and the acrylic tubing is nice and straight
> i really like this rig 10/10 from me
> Nice Work



thanks mate


----------



## GhostDog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

drNesh said:


> How much?


 a lot


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Feb 5, 2014)

GhostDog99 said:


> because i do a lot of benchmarks and i run the GPUS and CPU to the max
> and this 780 TI Classified need a lot of power when running 1.5V +



 *Congratulations very nice mod* 
If two power supplies OC under water are unnecessary with 1 3930K and 2 780 ti
I personally have 2 Xeon with 2 Titan overclock block and a 1500W PSU is more than enough, because 1.5v is impossible to expect under WC is attainable only under LN2
See you


----------



## GhostDog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

poumpoum1972 said:


> *Congratulations very nice mod*
> If two power supplies OC under water are unnecessary with 1 3930K and 2 780 ti
> I personally have 2 Xeon with 2 Titan overclock block and a 1500W PSU is more than enough, because 1.5v is impossible to expect under WC is attainable only under LN2
> See you



thank mate 

but you are so wrong

1. it is not just a 780 TI SLI it is 780 TI Classified / KPE there is a big deference in power draw  
2. 780 TI Classified / KPE use more power than Titans do 
3. you can run 1.5v under water it is just not safe / and will not give you the same results as LN2 would with the same volts
im not the only one running the card and it has been tested people reporting more than 1700w
got to here and see for yourself
http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/1700_20


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2014)

Me Likey 10/10


----------



## GhostDog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

t


Arjai said:


> Me Likey 10/10
> [/quot]
> 
> thank you


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Feb 6, 2014)

GhostDog99 said:


> thank mate
> 
> but you are so wrong
> 
> ...



Ok
Notify in the spec we are not soothsayer 
EVGA GTX 780 TI SLI Classified is different EVGA 780 Ti KingPin 
But I confirm that 1.5v is only possible under LN2
And the Kingpin consumes 1700W can be but not in WC
See you

http://wccftech.com/evga-scores-wor...lassified-kngpn-1933-mhz-core-clock-achieved/


----------



## GhostDog99 (Feb 6, 2014)

poumpoum1972 said:


> Ok
> Notify in the spec we are not soothsayer
> EVGA GTX 780 TI SLI Classified is different EVGA 780 Ti KingPin
> But I confirm that 1.5v is only possible under LN2
> ...



nice link

but just because they where using LN2 and more than 1.5v
does not mean on water you cant use 1.5v
I will upload a picture of me using 1.5v
and they are only using one card im using 2 cards in SLI
really pleas go to the overclock.net forums and see all the people there that are doing the same
as me

I used the Classy tool to over volt and not the evbot so you could see the volt
3939k  5.2GHZ @ 1.56v + GTX 780 TI Classified KPE  1476 / 1975 @ 1.5v watercooled

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1636376


----------



## xabix (Feb 6, 2014)

Really nice build,  10/10 
want to see more pictures :-D


----------



## GhostDog99 (Feb 6, 2014)

xabix said:


> Really nice build,  10/10
> want to see more pictures :-D



thanks mate 

im on vacation for 2 weeks when I get home I will up load more Pictures
for you guys


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi
Ok you put 1.5v but in fact you are not using
By against your 3930K seems to send a lot 
5.2GHz to 1.52v is not bad 
(Ps: sorry for my english but I'm not English )
See you


----------



## John0nly (Feb 24, 2014)

I voted 5/10 because:

I don't understand the need or desire to use water blocks for ram when everyone knows they are useless.  Is that what makes a successful mod here... just jam a bunch of useless yet shiny parts into a case?


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Feb 25, 2014)

5/10  Outch 
I would like to see your PC for you to score so badly 
WB ram is mainly for the look or for bencher 
Brief shows your PC to see saw your notes


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow man....Nice work 10/10


----------



## R3ign (Mar 11, 2014)

looks great ! nice and clean too 10/10 from me


----------

